# Milkbank House and Hoddom Castle - Dumfries and Galloway



## Castledown (Feb 1, 2010)

My Dad previosuly discovered this place while walking the recently opened Anandale Way and took me to have a look at it in December 2009.
I have been able to find little information on the house, probably due to records stating that it was demolished in the 1960s, despite the fact that it still stands. I have come across quite a few examples however of a house being listed as demolished when it was actually just de-roofed, and given that this was a relatively common practice during this period I suspect that this is what happened to Milkbank too. RCAHMS have a few images of the house in its former glory but this is all I've been able to find.
The red sandstone mansion sits on a slightly raised sight above the Water of Milk close to the small settlement of Castlemilk in Dumfries and Galloway. The ruin is of impressive proportions, rising to four storeys in some sections of the building and retains many charming features; turrets, balconies, marble staircase to the main door, stepped entrances on each side of the building, a beautiful mosaic floor and one of the grandest fireplaces I have ever come across even in more 'high profile' ruins. I was also struck by the excellent condition of the stone beneath the many creepers which almost obscure the structure - masonry details remain sharp and unweathered with only a small section to the rear having partially collapsed.
One one side of the house there is a wing which appears much older, being constructed from different stone and it looks like this was the original house which was drastically extended with the addition of the sandstone structure which seems to have been popular around the Victorian era.
There are also some derelict kennels nearby which were lived in more recently judging by some questionable wallpaper!







A blocked up window complete with painted blind in the older section

























The mosaic floor in the entrace hall prior to clean-up...





and after










Inside the staircase tower

























The Kennels



































Also paid a quick visit to Hoddom Castle while I was in the area. The site now hosts an extensive caravan park and some of the later additions are used as facilities like laundry, while the old main tower is derelict and boarded up.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice find.


----------



## scribble (Feb 1, 2010)

What spectacularly beautiful pictures! Thanks for showing them.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, this place is amazing. Some great photography


----------



## freebird (Feb 1, 2010)

Really great pics! Particularly pics 4, 8 and 9. The place looks so beautiful.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Feb 2, 2010)

That is great. I would love to visit there.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 2, 2010)

Fantastic find...such gorgeous details. Love the mosaic floor and stone carvings.
Lovely pics, especially with that wintry light.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 2, 2010)

Excellent find!! Loving that floor


----------



## hnmisty (Feb 3, 2010)

I want those stables! 
Loving the floor and those turrets! 
Looks a fascinating place


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 7, 2010)

Fantastic photos and a great find, well done to your dad.


----------



## V70 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow.... very nice find!!... I love it!

Your photos document it well but I'd really love to visit there in person one day I think


----------



## woodturner (Mar 16, 2010)

My late father was stationed at milkbank Castle during the second world war .,,, I wonder if this is the same place.??....


----------



## Castledown (Mar 17, 2010)

woodturner said:


> My late father was stationed at milkbank Castle during the second world war .,,, I wonder if this is the same place.??....



It's certainly possible it is. Had a quick scout and can't find anywhere else with the name Milkbank, like I say not very much info on this house but I'd love to know more.
Was it this area where your father was stationed?


----------



## smileysal (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW what a fantastic place. Love all the fantastic stonework, and the balcony hidden away by folliage. Absolutely love those stables.  Excellent pics. 

Excellent find mate, I love this. 

 Sal


----------



## vogelport (Apr 14, 2010)

wow. fantastic.

Thank you for bringing this place to my attention. We are coming up to Dumfries for our honeymoon next month and I had Hoddom castle on the 'to see' list, if this is close by, its on the list too!

Thanks again, super location and great pics.


----------



## Faing (Apr 14, 2010)

wow, that millbank house is a realy grand find i imagine it was a real grand place in itsday, i look back to the invention of time travel..haha thanks for the insite, some lovly pictures too, great contrast and lighting. Faing.


----------

